# TPMS Re-Learn Tool usage upon tire rotation Alert !



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

DrVette said:


> Some dealers, including MINE, do NOT use the TPMS Re-Learn Tool to tell the DIC the location of the tires after tire rotation.
> 
> Note your air pressure PRIOR to rotation, better yet, ask them if they use the Re-Learn Tool to reset the TPMS tire locations.
> 
> ...


Seems it is not needed... not speaking from empirical knowledge, but thought I would share just the same.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/6342-how-match-tpms-sensors-after-tire-rotation.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/4943-re-matching-tpms-sensors-after-rotation.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...ed-go-dealer-buy-tpms-tool-tire-rotation.html


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

Try a K TOOL Part # 71990A ....They are about $180 and will reset the TPMS on almost any car. Got one for My parents for their Malibu and it works prefect.​


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

scha7530 said:


> Try a K TOOL Part # 71990A ....They are about $180 and will reset the TPMS on almost any car. Got one for My parents for their Malibu and it works prefect.​


Why would you spend $180 on something you can do for free???


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I tried the free method and somehow I got it messed up to the point I had a message on the DIC to service the tire pressure monitoring system. It worked on the first wheel but became confused on the second wheel. Starting over again didn't fix it. I had to go to the dealer and they used the special tool to reset the system and clear the message. My car is a 2011 LS if that makes a difference.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> I tried the free method and somehow I got it messed up to the point I had a message on the DIC to service the tire pressure monitoring system. It worked on the first wheel but became confused on the second wheel. Starting over again didn't fix it. I had to go to the dealer and they used the special tool to reset the system and clear the message. My car is a 2011 LS if that makes a difference.


Question: Do you own another TPMS vehicle(s)... I ask because I have read where other vehicles nearby will cause the manual re-learn method to do what you described happen to yours.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

How did we ever survive the last 90 years without TPMS???? FWIW, I don't think I've looked at my pressures on the DIC 3 times in the past year (although I still manually check tire pressure monthly).


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> How did we ever survive the last 90 years without TPMS???? FWIW, I don't think I've looked at my pressures on the DIC 3 times in the past year (although I still manually check tire pressure monthly).



Much the way we survived without cell/smart phones....life used to be simple!


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

i had to do the deflate relearn via the DIC twice i got the tire pressure sensor issue the first time around... you have to keep in mind if the process is not complete within 5min it will fail to complete the final wheel resulting in the sensor error


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> How did we ever survive the last 90 years without TPMS???? FWIW, I don't think I've looked at my pressures on the DIC 3 times in the past year (although I still manually check tire pressure monthly).


What! We've had TPMS all that time... Tire Pressure Manual Servicing!


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

TechCruzer said:


> Question: Do you own another TPMS vehicle(s)... I ask because I have read where other vehicles nearby will cause the manual re-learn method to do what you described happen to yours.


Yes, there was another TPMS GM vehicle nearby. You might be on to something.


----------

